# Static Dynamic dichotomy and types



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

This was inspired as a follow-up to StellarTwirl's question about static perception.Static/Dynamic is one of the primary dichotomies in Socionics. Static types are all the types that have a Ji function in ego, which is any type with Fi/Ti as leading or creative function. These form Ij and Ep temperaments. Dynamic types are those that have Je as one of ego functions: Te/Fe leading or creative. They comprise Ip and Ej temperaments.Statics: INTj, INFj, ISTj, ISFj, ENTp, ENFp, ESFp, ESTpDynamics: INTp, INFp, ISTp, ISFp, ENTj, ENFj, ESFj, ESTjWikisocion mentions that statics perceive reality as series of episodes while dynamics perceive is as a continuous flow of events - Statics and dynamics - WikisocionStatics:- Perceive events in an episodic manner – discrete states rather than continuous changes.- More inclined to say how stages A, B and C are.- Describe events in a general manner and by comparing them to other similar events.- More inclined to talk of properties and structures of reality.- The stories of statics usually involve one constant main character.Dynamics:- Perceive events in a continuous sequence – continuous changes rather than discrete states.- More inclined to say how stage A leads to stage B, and how stage B leads to stage C.- Describe events in a specific and concrete manner.- More inclined to talk of movements and interactions of reality.- The stories of dynamics usually involve multiple main characters.Would you say that this true in your experience? Is there anything you would like to change about this description? I find it easier to think about this dichotomy comparing myself to a friend who is on different side of it.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> This was inspired as a follow-up to StellarTwirl's question about static perception.Static/Dynamic is one of the primary dichotomies in Socionics. Static types are all the types that have a Ji function in ego, which are any types with Fi/Ti as leading or creative function. These form Ij and Ep temperaments. Dynamic types are those that have Je as one of ego functions: Te/Fe leading or creative. They comprise Ip and Ej temperaments.Statics: INTj, INFj, ISTj, ISFj, ENTp, ENFp, ESFp, ESTpDynamics: INTp, INFp, ISTp, ISFp, ENTj, ENFj, ESFj, ESTjWikisocion mentions that statics perceive reality as series of episodes while dynamics perceive is as a continuous flow of events - Statics and dynamics - WikisocionStatics:- Perceive events in an episodic manner – discrete states rather than continuous changes.- More inclined to say how stages A, B and C are.- Describe events in a general manner and by comparing them to other similar events.- More inclined to talk of properties and structures of reality.- The stories of statics usually involve one constant main character.Dynamics:- Perceive events in a continuous sequence – continuous changes rather than discrete states.- More inclined to say how stage A leads to stage B, and how stage B leads to stage C.- Describe events in a specific and concrete manner.- More inclined to talk of movements and interactions of reality.- The stories of dynamics usually involve multiple main characters.Would you say that this true in your experience? Is there anything you would like to change about this description? I find it easier to think about this dichotomy comparing myself to a friend who is on different side of it.


Somewhat if somebody relates to the idea that they've got both a subjective and objective perception, you can understand where the rationalization is coming from. I think its important to note that everyone is both a dynamic and a static type.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I would love to see a concrete example of the differences between static an dynamic types, although I relate more strongly to the dynamic description at first glance.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

@cyamitide you know this dynamic dihotomy is nothing more than socionics' own version of the JP dichotomy on MBTI. If you cross reference it with Myers work, you can see the logic behind it why they thought so. It will correspond to an extent, it is nothing more than a take on the Judger Perceivers MBTI labels.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Boolean11 said:


> @cyamitide you know this dynamic dihotomy is nothing more than socionics' own version of the JP dichotomy on MBTI. If you cross reference it with Myers work, you can see the logic behind it why they thought so. It will correspond to an extent, it is nothing more than a take on the Judger Perceivers MBTI labels.


Yep, Socionics Static/Dynamic is Perceiver/Judger in MBTI where Static=Perceiver and Dynamic=Judger. I was interested in hearing how others experience this dichotomy, but the site is still being buggy. I just tried to make an edit in my original post, but the editing ended up smashing all of the text together, so I'm going to postpone this discussion until they fix the site.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

My understanding of it is that static types see things that remain constant, dynamic - things that change. Static types would learn Model A by focusing on each single function and how are information elements expressed there, while dynamic types would focus on mental and vital rings, and the interaction between functions in blocks.

Two people can see the same thing and describe it differently:

1. The black-haired girls looks around. After a while, she is seen talking to a bird; robin's breast and her coat are the same shade of red. If not for her wings, she would seem to be a human being.
2. As the girl jumps into a puddle, splashing water all over her wings, a robin appears out of nowhere and sits on a twig. The bird cocks its head, listening. The girls' wings move a little. Will she fly away?

A typical Static story is a series of vignettes from a single POV, maybe even something non-human (like a mirror, a house describing generations of its inhabitants). A typical Dynamic story is a single novel describing rapidly changing events (a war, a travel), POVs flowing into one another without chapter breaks.

Also, Gulenko associated this dichotomy with thinking styles (translation posted on 16types.info):


> Statics tend towards fragmentary-analytic thinking; Dynamics tend towards associative-synthetic thinking.Analysis, as defined by most sources, is the division of a whole into clearly delimited parts. Analytical work is meant to delineate boundaries. Whereas synthesis is akin to associativity, i.e. the association of two or more concepts by fuzzy, rapid connections whereby one occurrence immediately evokes others to mind. Resulting in a coherent synthetic image with blurred internal boundaries.
> The epitomization of Dynamic cognition formed the explanatory basis for the nature of mental processes in the theory of associationism. Aristotle first advanced the idea that spontaneous mental images can converge so closely together that the similarity or contrast of multiple associations emerges on the basis of contiguity. Later John Locke argued that ideas of any degree of complexity emerge from the process of associating simple sensations. In this case he contrasted the association of ideas against purely semantic connections, which in his opinion were secondary.


What's interesting, he associated Dynamic types with starting, and Static types with finishing things - while in MBTI Perceivers are associated with the former, but Judgers with the latter.


> Differences between Dynamic and Static types at this level corresponds to the contrast between initiators and finalizers.
> Dynamics are stronger at the beginning of any activity: they easily move and quickly enter the realm of nominal activity. Rapid transitions from a previous state into a new process of change itself—this is their customary life. Statics better sustain and continue what has already begun—that which is already in motion. They must be preliminarily excited.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

@_aconite_, thanks. Then I definitely feel I fall into the dynamic area. I do focus more on type interaction as I think that's more important when figuring out type than focusing on functions. This is because I think focusing on functions becomes pointless if you notice that it doesn't fit into the type interaction scheme which is so important to socionics. I tend to look for broad and general strokes first, details later.

You have read an exerpt of my story, would you say it would fall into static or dynamic storytelling? My gut tells me it seems to be more dynamic than static.

I was also thinking whether static seemed to be more related to the sexual instinct kind of story-telling? I find that sx writing is more visceral and focused on short sentences in order to create impact. Of course, I suppose good story-telilng would require a healthy mix of both types in the end and knowing when to utilize them. 

Some food for thought:
_"sp/soc: The most straightfoward in language, with relatively little trills and embellishments. Points made directly and from personal experience. Business-like. Clear. Cynical. Lacking in internal experience compared to other stackings." 

"sp/sx: Comes out as somewhat heavy and gloomy, or cool and detached. Often gives out a suffocating and insular vibe, as if their internal world is wrapped around by an impermeable membrane. Strong sensory impressions designed to awake sexuality. Makes one want to linger on one or two lines forever."

"soc/sp: Tangential. Lots of details and analysis. Very __in-their-head and intellectual, and lacks sensuality. Comes across as level-headed and unspontaneous, but also with personal warmth. Their written works often require a great deal of mental concentration from the readers."

"soc/sx: The word "fantastical" comes to mind. Lots of virtuosity and trills, and often removed from the real world. One is whirled away by the dazzling fairies of their colorful imagination. Can be too rich in imagery for their own good. Sustained dramatic power due to their knowledge of interpersonal dynamics."

"sx/sp: Intense, often a __stab-in-the-chest sensation, leaving me in tears without knowing why. Fantastical but much more concentrated in a few inner images. Can be abstract, animating dead objects into their field of contemplation. Embodiment of another human, thing, or idea is common in their writings."

"sx/soc: My impression of their writing is "fire-and-ice", as if one is to experience the extremes of heat and coldness at the same time. Often abstract, spilling one inner vision after another like a dream-sequence. Seems particularly in touch with the core meaning of life and death."_


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

LeaT_two said:


> Some food for thought:
> _"sp/soc: The most straightfoward in language, with relatively little trills and embellishments. Points made directly and from personal experience. Business-like. Clear. Cynical. Lacking in internal experience compared to other stackings."
> 
> "sp/sx: Comes out as somewhat heavy and gloomy, or cool and detached. Often gives out a suffocating and insular vibe, as if their internal world is wrapped around by an impermeable membrane. Strong sensory impressions designed to awake sexuality. Makes one want to linger on one or two lines forever."
> ...


Where did you get this from exactly?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

PimpinMcBoltage said:


> Where did you get this from exactly?


There's a thread in the enneagram forum.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

LeaT_two said:


> You have read an exerpt of my story, would you say it would fall into static or dynamic storytelling? My gut tells me it seems to be more dynamic than static.


I don't know, sorry. It's hard to say since it's just an excerpt.



LeaT_two said:


> I was also thinking whether static seemed to be more related to the sexual instinct kind of story-telling? I find that sx writing is more visceral and focused on short sentences in order to create impact. Of course, I suppose good story-telilng would require a healthy mix of both types in the end and knowing when to utilize them.


No idea. I'm sx-first and I tend to write longer sentences  and yeah, storytelling needs a mix of both.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

aconite said:


> Also, Gulenko associated this dichotomy with thinking styles (translation posted on 16types.info):
> 
> 
> What's interesting, he associated Dynamic types with starting, and Static types with finishing things - while in MBTI Perceivers are associated with the former, but Judgers with the latter.


Actually what you are stating about MBTI is wrong "XXXJ" types are regarded as the starters whilst "XXXP" types are seen as the finishers. Profiling for Success' MBTI profile for the INTP states the contrary, this pdf is how they describe the INTP as being the finisher whilst the INTJ profile states the opposite:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/42518274/I...pe Dynamics Indicator_Type at Work Report.pdf

If you have the password you can see that the INTJ profile (you'll have to do the tests to find out which is painstakingly long). Possibly MBTI is all over the place but its just to prove that there is no single perspective.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

aconite said:


> I don't know, sorry. It's hard to say since it's just an excerpt.


Bah. I don't think I got any long stuff lying around that is written fairly recently (last couple of years). I don't think reading my thesis is any good since the nature of it requires a specific structure. Come to think of it, once of the things I dislike when it comes to participant observation is actually how my ethnography teacher was kind focused on a static description of the world and I found it very hard to focus on the concrete and here and now only. I wanted to tell a story and filter away all the other things, but the exercise was about trying to take in as much sensory information as possible and write that down and that was very difficult for me. I rather focus on one detail and what happens to that one detail. 

Another fairly recent fiction writing I began writing but never finished (haha don't get me started on how much I begin but never finish!). It's a fan fiction story for WoW because my guild was having a contest:

* *




She sat underneath a palm tree that was nodding sagely in the wind and its shadow gave her some respite from the heat. A group of children were playing in front of her, but she paid them little notice. It was strange to see children play. In fact, it was strange to see children out and around at all. The fear of Deathwing's madness still haunted her, a fear that would always be with her until her death. The playfulness of children eased her mind as a sign that the war was over. That the Cataclysm was over. They had prevented it, even though it had ended with the lives of many. The priests, druids and shamans had done what they could to ease the pain and suffering of the wounded and those left behind, but it would take a long time until the scars on Azeroth would heal. Yet here they were, children out and playing on the sandy beach near Sen'jin Village completely ignorant of what had happened or what could have happened, would they have failed.
"Oh here you are", a voice came from above. She looked up. A female orc was standing beside her and she was wearing a white apron stained with dirt and grease. "Why don't you come and help the rest of us to prepare for the feast?"
"Was just enjoyin' da calmness an' now ya force me to work already?" The female orc laughed and it sounded as if it came deep down from her belly.
"You trolls are useless. All play, no work. Can you at least keep an eye on the children so they don't do any stupid? The war may be over but there are still monsters lurking out there."
"Wat do ya tink I'm doin' mon?" Zamiya smiled at the orc who just shrugged and walked back to the village. The children were building a sand castle but it was obvious they lacked the tools to keep it stable as the sand castle kept falling apart. Zamiya couldn't help to resist the urge as she saw the children unsuccessfully build the sand castle for the third time, and got up and walked over to them.
"Help us miss!", a blood elf boy cried to her. A blood elf child here? His hair was blonde and it was full of sand and he was wearing a stained red shirt and brown linen shorts. The rest of the children were orcs and trolls as to be expected.
"Thanrel is crying again!" they teased him. "He keeps saying he can build a sand castle with magic" an orc girl said and poked the blood elf boy. Zamiya frowned.
"I swear, it's true!" the boy flustered and sat down on the beach and started to scurrily gather some sand in his hands and attempted to mend the broken sand castle. It was just now that Zamiya noticed that his eyes were sky blue and not green, which indicated that he did not suffer from arcane addiction like the rest of his brethren. It made sense, given that he was still just a child, but she couldn't shake off the thought that it was strange to find a blood elf child alone in Durotar. She had not seen any blood elves in Sen'jin during the days she had stayed there, and the blood elf boy spoke impeccable orcish, in contrast to hers.
"No, no, no!" she said and sat down beside him. "When workin' wit magic ya must be calm in da soul, to attune yaself with nature." The other children gathered around them, noticing the commotion.
"Is it true dat ya be a druid?" a troll boy asked her. Zamiya nodded. "Me be no pinky ears, but me be knowin' a lil' of arcane magic." The blue eyes were still full with tears but he was calming down and looked at her. "Da arcane is da force of nature itself, it's in you and me an' everytin'. Ya need to focus on da sand, feel its powah." Zamiya took a handful of sand in her hand and showed it to Thanrel. "Feel it", she said. The boy hesitated at first, but then put his small hand on the pile of sand. "All pinky ears be gud wit magics?" she asked him. He nodded. "Kazra tells me my parents were good but they died in the war." He went silent.
"Why have dey not sent ya back home to pinky ears island?"
"They think I should stay here." He spoke very quietly, as if he didn't want the others to hear him.
"Dis be fine" she said. "Now take sum sand an' put it on da castle." Thanrel nodded and did what she said. "Now tink of da sand spirits. You should feel dem. Never stop tinkin' of da sand. If ya stop den it will break again." Thanrel slowly removed his hand and the sand remained. The other children looked at the mended sand castle with their eyes wide open. The blood elf smiled from ear to ear. "Mebbe it be time for food now. Want me to ask Kazra?", she got up on her feet.
"I come with you!" and the boy scurried to his feet but as soon as he stood up the entire castle fell apart. The other children started to laugh and he looked at the castle in shock. "It broke again!" Tears began to fill his eyes. Zamiya sighed.
"See, ya be young, it happens like dis all da time. When ya grow big ya will be able to do lotsa tings at da same time!" she said and smiled to him and ruffled his hair.
"But I'll never grow big! Kazra said I haven't gotten taller in weeks!"
"But ya don't grow like da rest of us 'cus ya be a pinky ears. An' I bet Kazra dun know how to count", Zamiya said and grinned. "I measure ya length when we get back to da village." 
Zamiya walked back to Sen'jin Village with the horde of children following her, asking her all kinds of strange questions about magic, especially shapeshifting. The most common question was if she could transform and what animal to transform into, but there was no time to play around. She had many questions for Kazra, but none were about druidism. The little blood elf boy was mostly quiet but refused to leave her side and she thought it was good. When they reached the village the village people had already lit the bonfire and it was burning brightly, and they were roasting a boar impaled on a stick. They had also set up several tables all covered with food to symbolize the start of the Children's Week, a celebration to children and the innocence and playfulness of youth. This was the week when grown-ups were allowed to be children too. Kazra was standing near one of the tables and her apron appeared to be even more stained from dirt and grease than before and she wiped her face as she was slicing pieces of roasted boar meat.
"So you decided to come back now?" She put the knife to the side. "That's convenient."
"Ya, we be hungry mon."
"The food is not quite ready yet, but maybe you can help me prepare the last dishes?"
"Kazra, when is the food ready?" an orc boy asked the grand matron.
"Soon m'dear. Kazra is preparing and no stealing!" She picked up the kitchen knife again and pointed it at the orc boy that was reaching his hand for some fruit on a platter but immediately stopped as he was caught off guard. The other children laughed.
"Do ya have any aprons 'ere?" Zamiya asked.
"Yes, check in with the village elders. I think they got some spares there." Kazra didn't even look up as she finely cut the roasted boar meat into thin slices and put them on a metal plate. The village elder house was close to the bonfire, but today it was turned into a kitchen. She laughed a bit to herself, as she was sure they were all quite angry about it but would never tell Kazra since she had been ordered to organize this field trip for the orphans of Durotar. Luckily Zamiya was just a visitor so she was not dragged into the useless local politics the village elders often had with the leaders of Orgrimmar. She did agree with them that the Darkspear trolls needed a voice to carry their opinions though, now that Thrall is no longer head chieftain of the New Horde, and she knew that few were happy with the way Garrosh maintained his position in power. Yet she thought that it was a nice initiative on Kazra's part to bring the orphans on a field trip to Sen'jin Village with its beautiful sandy beach and deep blue water. A holiday paradise for sure.
The insides of the elder village house was damp and for some reason there was no lightning source so it took time for her eyes to adjust to the darkness. The house was empty and Zamiya figured that the elders had probably gone away somewhere to smoke pipe until the field trip was over. She saw some white aprons hanging on a chair and took one for herself. When she turned around to leave she suddenly bumped into something, and she slowly realized that it was Thanrel.
"Thanrel, what ya be doin' 'ere?"
"I didn't want to be alone with the rest of the children. They always tease me!" the blood elf boy said with a flustered voice. "You're nice to me", he finished and looked down at the floor. Zamiya wrinkled her nose.
"All right den, den help me cook sum food wit Kazra?" Thanrel didn't respond, but she could see him nod his head in the dark while still looking down at the floor. Zamiya took his hand, his skin felt smooth.
"Also, you promised to measure my length." Zamiya chuckled at the sudden response.
"Yes, dat be right. But we cook first, me be hungry!" They walked back to the central bonfire, and the smell of roasted boar made Zamiya's belly rumble.
"You must be really hungry?" Thanrel asked her and she nodded.
"Yes, bein' a druid is hard work."
"Good, you're back. Can you please prepare the fruit by pelling and rinsing them? They're over there." Kazra pointed at a bowl with fruit in it. Zamiya put the apron over her head and walked over to the bowl with Thanrel steady by her side.


----------



## StellarTwirl (Jul 1, 2012)

@cyamitide Thanks for starting a thread about this.  * // * I've been waiting for the lump-text issue to be solved before posting. But I don't know when that will be, so I'll separate lines with slashes. * // * The Static description looks spatial to me ... especially when they present everything through a single character. Imagine for a second that there's a dot in the center of the screen and numerous lines connecting that dot to various things in the environment. "There was a tree. Let me tell you about that tree. Jenny dumped me. Let me tell you about Jenny. I bought some pants. Let me tell you about the salesman." Like it's point, point, point ... and the connections between these would be made just to make it appear like a coherent narrative. It's more episodic. I wonder if plotting would be a struggle for a Static writer who lacked a strong understanding of dynamics. * // * But for Dynamics, it's more like "This DOES this." If there's a tree, something DID that tree, and that tree DID something else, and it's part of chain full of things that all have further origins and impacts. They're not telling an anecdote about the tree and moving on to something unaffected by that tree, because that tree affects and is affected by EVERYTHING. * // * In Socionics, Ne types are strong in Ni and Ni types are strong in Ne ... it's more a matter of what's more valued. But in my case, although Static is more automatic for me, I believe Dynamic matters more.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

LeaT said:


> You have read an exerpt of my story, would you say it would fall into static or dynamic storytelling? My gut tells me it seems to be more dynamic than static.


The story that you posted in spoiler I would estimate as static due to overt focus on a single character, it's like StellarTwirl described of static perception in her post:


StellarTwirl said:


> ...The Static description looks spatial to me ... especially when they present everything through a single character. Imagine for a second that there's a dot in the center of the screen and numerous lines connecting that dot to various things in the environment. "There was a tree. Let me tell you about that tree. Jenny dumped me. Let me tell you about Jenny. I bought some pants. Let me tell you about the salesman." Like it's point, point, point ... and the connections between these would be made just to make it appear like a coherent narrative. It's more episodic.





PimpinMcBoltage said:


> Where did you get this from exactly?


minus the discussion it was mentioned in this link Socionics - the16types.info - Notes on the instincts


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> The story that you posted in spoiler I would estimate as static due to overt focus on a single character, it's like StellarTwirl described of static perception in her post:minus the discussion it was mentioned in this link Socionics - the16types.info - Notes on the instincts


You think? How would it be possible to even write from a first person without all of it being considered static then?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

LeaT said:


> You think? How would it be possible to even write from a first person without all of it being considered static then?


Static/dynamic is a preference, everyone is a little bit of both, but the question is which one fits your natural style? which one is most comfortable for you? which one you use most often? Reading your story I had a feeling that static expression is more natural one for you.Anyone think that story fits dynamic style?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Static/dynamic is a preference, everyone is a little bit of both, but the question is which one fits your natural style? which one is most comfortable for you? which one you use most often? Reading your story I had a feeling that static expression is more natural one for you.Anyone think that story fits dynamic style?


Hm if you think so. I can't really say personally although I prefer the dynamic description at least.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

*Reactivates five year old thread*

From what I've read, static/dynamic seems more like a like a perception than a preference. Is a person supposed to be either a static/dynamic type consistently throughout their life though? Also surprised that duals are always the same dichotomy.

Gulenko's forms of cognitive is very interesting, can definitely notice the pattern that of I have noticed from other people, particularity the dynamic type. I'm very much like the static type, and although I previously thought the tactical dichotomy was more like myself, this part of the description is painfully true:


> The objectives of Statics are more stable and reliable. They know what they want and are able to maintain long-term focus upon it. They arrange priorities in their life and work, with well-differentiated primary and secondary objectives that are rarely reversed. Statics are more successful strategists than tacticians; they know *what* to do much better than *how* to do it.


This is why I related more to the tactician dichotomy, because in a sense it's more like a preference. I have to put conscious effort into developing step by step actions, because while i'm driven by goals and objectives, I struggle with actually taking the right actions to accomplish it. I often ask people for advice in the hopes that they will explain this to me (e.g "what should we next?" "well need to produce this material but what is the method?") and it's really frustrating when they can't give that advice, only telling me what my goals are ("You need to complete the assignment/task by this time and date" "you should work in this sector") like yeah no shit sherlock.

The descriptions have a lot of resemblances with people I know but it's not clear that is more down to the situation and individual than psychological function. With the dichotomies there are many crossovers, especially between process/result, static/dynamic, and tactical/strategic.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> *Reactivates five year old thread*
> 
> From what I've read, static/dynamic seems more like a like a perception than a preference. Is a person supposed to be either a static/dynamic type consistently throughout their life though? Also surprised that duals are always the same dichotomy.
> 
> ...


Same as the rest of the dichotomies. If you’re static socially, then you’re dynamic privately. If you’re dynamic socially, then you’re static privately.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

DavidH said:


> Same as the rest of the dichotomies. If you’re static socially, then you’re dynamic privately. If you’re dynamic socially, then you’re static privately.


oh I was completely unaware of that but it makes sense if it's about the mental and vital functions. Descriptions say a type is either static or dynamic though. It's hard to tell which situation I would be more dynamic or static, but if I'm correctly identifying as static now I guess that would mean a dynamic type socially.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> oh I was completely unaware of that but it makes sense if it's about the mental and vital functions. Descriptions say a type is either static or dynamic though. It's hard to tell which situation I would be more dynamic or static, but if I'm correctly identifying as static now I guess that would mean a dynamic type socially.


A lot of common information in Socionics doesn’t have articles specifically designated for it. They reference the duality inversion of Mental and Vital regularly as an aside. In general, everything is inverted when switching between the two.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

DavidH said:


> A lot of common information in Socionics doesn’t have articles specifically designated for it. They reference the duality inversion of Mental and Vital regularly as an aside. In general, everything is inverted when switching between the two.


What do you mean by the duality inversion? and yeah I'm guessing the dichotomies are sorted using the mental/social functions, meaning they will be the opposite when using vital functions.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> What do you mean by the duality inversion? and yeah I'm guessing the dichotomies are sorted using the mental/social functions, meaning they will be the opposite when using vital functions.


Duality in the “two halves of the whole” sense, not the Dual Relationship sense. Although a type acting as the Dual in Private is mentioned as well, but doesn’t exactly lineup with all the inversions of the various dichotomies.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

DavidH said:


> Duality in the “two halves of the whole” sense, not the Dual Relationship sense. Although a type acting as the Dual in Private is mentioned as well, but doesn’t exactly lineup with all the inversions of the various dichotomies.


Yeah that seems likely in many descriptions. Often through examples they will mention use of mental functions in private and also dynamic/static types in private situations. For example "Dynamics are heterostatically inclined to change their material conditions of life such as wardrobe, home interior, or furniture arrangement" I don't know what "heterostatically" means though imao. 

Also have a question about the functions inversion, even though it's not directly related to the static/dynamic dichotomy. Using MBTI I noticed my type is probably different in private and in public situations. At home or with friends I would be more like an NF, but at work or uni I am much like an ST type. Could that have any relevance to my socionics TIM, and with the duality inversion you're referring to?


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> Yeah that seems likely in many descriptions. Often through examples they will mention use of mental functions in private and also dynamic/static types in private situations. For example "Dynamics are heterostatically inclined to change their material conditions of life such as wardrobe, home interior, or furniture arrangement" I don't know what "heterostatically" means though imao.
> 
> Also have a question about the functions inversion, even though it's not directly related to the static/dynamic dichotomy. Using MBTI I noticed my type is probably different in private and in public situations. At home or with friends I would be more like an NF, but at work or uni I am much like an ST type. Could that have any relevance to my socionics TIM, and with the duality inversion you're referring to?


Private is Vital. Social is Public.

Try looking up “homeostasis.” Will help you understand “heterostatically.”

Yes, it would.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

DavidH said:


> Private is Vital. Social is Public.
> 
> Try looking up “homeostasis.” Will help you understand “heterostatically.”
> 
> Yes, it would.


I thought social is another word for "mental". The mental functions are part of the social superblock, so only makes sense that those functions would be public. 

Oh yeah I just realised what that meant lol. Dynamic types need to make changes to the environment in order to feel content. Homeostasis is maintaining a stable inner state physiologically. 

Ok, so would an ST preference in mbti indicate sensing blocked with logic as the super-ego functions? (or any of the mental track functions)


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> I thought social is another word for "mental". The mental functions are part of the social superblock, so only makes sense that those functions would be public.
> 
> Oh yeah I just realised what that meant lol. Dynamic types need to make changes to the environment in order to feel content. Homeostasis is maintaining a stable inner state physiologically.
> 
> Ok, so would an ST preference in mbti indicate sensing blocked with logic as the super-ego functions? (or any of the mental track functions)


Sorry. Wrote that wrong. Private is Vital. Social is Mental.

It would indicate a logic-sensing pairing. Could be any of the functions. In example, logic could be role and sensing could be creative, with you operating in your role plus creative functions.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

DavidH said:


> Sorry. Wrote that wrong. Private is Vital. Social is Mental.
> 
> It would indicate a logic-sensing pairing. Could be any of the functions. In example, logic could be role and sensing could be creative, with you operating in your role plus creative functions.


Yeah I also considered role+creative, or creative+ego. For my age I thought vulnerable and role would make more sense, that's why i mentioned super ego functions specifically.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> Yeah I also considered role+creative, or creative+ego. For my age I thought vulnerable and role would make more sense, that's why i mentioned super ego functions specifically.


What are you doing socially?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

DavidH said:


> What are you doing socially?


My course and working part time, although I'm not doing as much atm because it's summer. Definitely spend more time in private right now as I had to travel back home for the summer break, as many students do here. So not very much except part time work and occasionally going out with people.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> My course and working part time, although I'm not doing as much atm because it's summer. Definitely spend more time in private right now as I had to travel back home for the summer break, as many students do here. So not very much except part time work and occasionally going out with people.


Could be Role plus Creative which is less likely, Role plus Vulnerable, or Vulnerable plus Leading.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

DavidH said:


> Could be Role plus Creative which is less likely, Role plus Vulnerable, or Vulnerable plus Leading.


Ok that's interesting. Why is role + creative less likely? I considered PoLR because I find that some situations (usually work) can be really exhausting because of the pressure, despite finding it somewhat fulfilling. I know people often feel the same way about working, but my course is more energising and less stressful in comparison.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Also I should probably get back on the thread topic;


> Perceive events in an episodic manner – discrete states rather than continuous changes.- More inclined to say how stages A, B and C are.- Describe events in a general manner and by comparing them to other similar events.- More inclined to talk of properties and structures of reality.-
> Dynamics:- Perceive events in a continuous sequence – continuous changes rather than discrete states.- More inclined to say how stage A leads to stage B, and how stage B leads to stage C.- Describe events in a specific and concrete manner.- More inclined to talk of movements and interactions of reality.


It's confusing how dynamic types are more likely to describe how stages lead to each other. Hardly notice this from myself or other people. I usually describe a procedure in stages, even if it's considered one procedure, like stage A and stage B, leaving out steps between them. Also separate the work into each week or session because that's how it happened. Would a dynamic type be more inclined to discuss the process and why a stage was done in order to carry out the next step? That's why I thought static anyway. A dynamic types' writing should have more of a flow to it, going by how it's described. 

Don't see any similarity of this dichotomy and the enneagram instincts.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> Ok that's interesting. Why is role + creative less likely? I considered PoLR because I find that some situations (usually work) can be really exhausting because of the pressure, despite finding it somewhat fulfilling. I know people often feel the same way about working, but my course is more energising and less stressful in comparison.


Role plus creative is going to be more the situation of being in your career, knowing your career, and supplying something of value. The work you’re describing is more like seeking information from society on the entry level to assist in building up to your Role. Speaking as an older fellow who was young once, all my jobs in my late teens and early twenties was really more like society doing me a favor rather than myself actually doing anything of real value. That’s how older established people tend to view giving young folks a job as well.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

DavidH said:


> Role plus creative is going to be more the situation of being in your career, knowing your career, and supplying something of value. The work you’re describing is more like seeking information from society on the entry level to assist in building up to your Role. Speaking as an older fellow who was young once, all my jobs in my late teens and early twenties was really more like society doing me a favor rather than myself actually doing anything of real value. That’s how older established people tend to view giving young folks a job as well.


Oh ok, that is correct as I haven't actually settled on the career I want to pursue yet, still studying for it. That would mean the filling of either the super ego block or the vulnerable and leading function then. 

Yeah think I get what you mean, many employers give young people the opportunity to learn and develop skills, etc, in certain types of work, often involving customer service. There are a lot of employers who probably give young people jobs for those reasons (they also benefit from this as that age group has lower minimal wages here), but some find older/more experienced staff more desirable. Seems to depend on the employer even within the same type of work. That's fair enough though, obviously need to gain more skills and qualifications before doing something of more importance or purpose.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> Oh ok, that is correct as I haven't actually settled on the career I want to pursue yet, still studying for it. That would mean the filling of either the super ego block or the vulnerable and leading function then.
> 
> Yeah think I get what you mean, many employers give young people the opportunity to learn and develop skills, etc, in certain types of work, often involving customer service. There are a lot of employers who probably give young people jobs for those reasons (they also benefit from this as that age group has lower minimal wages here), but some find older/more experienced staff more desirable. Seems to depend on the employer even within the same type of work. That's fair enough though, obviously need to gain more skills and qualifications before doing something of more importance or purpose.


The first and most important thing young people learn is Work Ethic, which is doing things that they don’t wish to do consistently and without failure. It is quite literally learning the Social Control Block, which is the superego. You learn to control and maintain it consistently and with vigilance, thereby, by your own continuous focus on it, instilling mindfulness of it in others as well.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

DavidH said:


> The first and most important thing young people learn is Work Ethic, which is doing things that they don’t wish to do consistently and without failure. It is quite literally learning the Social Control Block, which is the superego. You learn to control and maintain it consistently and with vigilance, thereby, by your own continuous focus on it, instilling mindfulness of it in others as well.


That makes sense that it would be filling the super ego block, based on what i've read about it. Also notice that those who are more experienced than me (in other words older than me) try to enforce my own work ethic. My dad would lecture me about that a lot, used to say things along of the lines of "you have to do things you don't want to" when I complained about something lol. I heard from someone I know that their work was what made them the person they were today, even though when he first started he struggled because of how stressful the job was. I guess that would also be more developed superego functions.

What if you're studying though? Doing a course at a university is different from working, because you're making the choice to learn something you're actually interested in pursuing. It's still takes work and effort, but I do it because I want rather than because I have to. Basically the studying to get a decent career route (while doing the first level entry work alongside it) Would that still be building the superego functions? (this is the last question i swear)


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> That makes sense that it would be filling the super ego block, based on what i've read about it. Also notice that those who are more experienced than me (in other words older than me) try to enforce my own work ethic. My dad would lecture me about that a lot, used to say things along of the lines of "you have to do things you don't want to" when I complained about something lol. I heard from someone I know that their work was what made them the person they were today, even though when he first started he struggled because of how stressful the job was. I guess that would also be more developed superego functions.
> 
> What if you're studying though? Doing a course at a university is different from working, because you're making the choice to learn something you're actually interested in pursuing. It's still takes work and effort, but I do it because I want rather than because I have to. Basically the studying to get a decent career route (while doing the first level entry work alongside it) Would that still be building the superego functions? (this is the last question i swear)


Macro Elements. When utilizing the Introverted Element of a Macro Element, you are also unwittingly utilizing the Extroverted Element of the same Macro Element. Utilizing the super-id version of an element aids in incentivizing the development of the corresponding version of the element in the superego.


----------

